# Seachem Flourish vs. Flourish Trace?



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

All the threads I've read points to Flourish. From the looks of it, trace is just a watered down flourish. I can't quote/source anyone, but a few of the threads I've read mentioned that your fish food and/or tap water provides those that are in trace but not in flourish. Hopefully that made sense ^^


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

What pinoyboy said, trace is just a watered down flourish


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Why would they make two similar products let along one with less contains, it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

aw dangit. I cant change my order lol... ok thanks guys...
yeah after reading old threads people say its like bottled hard spring water.


----------

